# Mercury Sport Jet Pump replace powerhead with outboard powd



## fishbum (Dec 6, 2012)

Have been looking into sport jet pumps and wonder what it would take to use a outboard powerhead on one???
I understand the drive shaft out of the pump is a different spline? could someone fab one that would work? what other stuff is different? I have a almost new 18' hull built like a tank and getting tired of replacing jet intakes on the outboard.
There are always a 175, 0r bigger pump for sale? Thanks


----------



## fender66 (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have an answer for you, but I'm sticking around to watch if you do this!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 6, 2012)

In simple terms, yes...we've machined the input shaft of the 175 SJ pump to work with the OB power head crankshaft. But you'll need some SJ power head components to complete the change over...


----------



## fishbum (Dec 6, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> In simple terms, yes...we've machined the input shaft of the 175 SJ pump to work with the OB power head crankshaft. But you'll need some SJ power head components to complete the change over...


Care to share the info? I would guess cooling issues for one? Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 6, 2012)

Sure I'll share...LOL / The big items are the SJ engine adapter plate, exhaust manifold (exits the exhaust into the alum jet tunnel) and brackets to mount the electronics....


----------

